
Luhn Algorithm - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luhn_algorithm
======
c4llmeco4ch
Found out about this as a problem on exercism.io on the Go track.

Given credit cards are limited to 16 digits, could resorting to this algorithm
limit the total number of credit cards in a manner similar to unique IPs
eventually "running out"? If so, is there a solution in place to deal with
this inevitability, even if it's far away?

